# Itchy Feet Only...is it ICP?? Please help :(



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

In the last week or so I've been experiencing itchy feet at night. JUST my feet, nothing else. It's the bottoms of my feet mostly and it's not so much as an itch as it feels more of a burn, not a bad burn but a tingly thing. I guess the one good thing is that it only lasts a short period - maybe an hour or two after I shower at night then I just go to sleep and it seems to go away. I mentioned it to my OB and they tested my bile salts and I won't know the results for (not sure) maybe a week or so...

I'm starting to freak out a little bit as I'm 35.5 weeks along now. I had no idea, I just assumed it was estrogen increase or something but as I googled it, it turns out it could be something. As I mentioned though, it's just my feet, not hands or anywhere else. If I do itch somewhere else, it's not bad and mostly chalk it up to dry winter skin as I always have anyway in the winter.

Can someone talk me down or just say anything, LOL? I'm losing my mind waiting for the results of the blood work. I'm highly doubting I have athletes foot as there is no peeling or scaling at all and my feet are very clean but if the blood work comes bag negative, I'm going to wonder about that or just think it's estrogen and pray it all goes away after I deliver in 4 weeks.

If it is ICP or cholestasis (whatever term you like) can anyone tell me what to expect for the next 4 weeks? Will I be put on a med with 4 weeks to go? The more I read on it, the more upset I get as there have not been good outcomes with this condition.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

My feet itched at night during my first pregnancy. My midwife told me it was just swelling. (I would rub my feet with lotion and it would make it a little better.) I hope that's all it is for you!


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm praying to God that it's just hormones or swelling. I'm really starting to freak out. I know I need to relax but I would feel so much better just knowing my results and getting an answer at this point. The (sort of) good news is I just called the lab and they told me that I could get an answer for the bile salts portion of the test as early as tomorrow. Pretty fast considering I just went yesterday!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I had this last pg towards the end, my feet itched/burned, I was rubbing them raw from itching them on the sheets. I got tested as well, it was nothing, just hormones I guess.


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peony*
> 
> I had this last pg towards the end, my feet itched/burned, I was rubbing them raw from itching them on the sheets. I got tested as well, it was nothing, just hormones I guess.


This is a relief to hear! Was it just at night?


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

While itching feet are a symptom of ICP, I would honestly be shocked if that's what it was in your case, for quite a number of reasons.

1. Usually by the time itching manifests iteself with ICP, your liver is on a pretty steady downward spiral. Itching would progress quickly to other parts of the body.

2. Yes, itchy feet are a symptom of ICP... But so are itchy hands. And then a fairly quick progression to the rest of the body (although not as intense elsewhere).

3. ICP is not a "tingly" itch, either. For me, it was like my hands and feet had been bitten by dozens of mosquitos. It was intense, and something that I could NOT sleep through. When the itching onset, I was up for about 49 hours. My secondary midwife finally prescribed me something to help me sleep. If you can sleep well through it... Then I would be very surprised by ICP.

The normal swelling of later pregnancy can and often does cause the feet to be itchy. Blood pools there, water accumulates there, and it thus makes your feet more sensitive and itchy.

If you are truly worried about it being ICP, then do two things -- start taking milk thistle and dandelion tinctures (a dropper full, twice daily). They won't hurt you or baby at all to take if you don't have ICP, they'd just help to boost your liver in those last difficult weeks. And also, be very wary of fats. Fats tax the liver and gallbladder. Healthy fats -- essential fatty acids found in foods like avocados, fish, nuts, olive oil -- are fine. But cut out everything else. This also won't hurt you or the baby if you're not ICP+, but would help significantly if you were.

Again, your symptoms sound (to me) nothing like ICP. But I am ALWAYS glad that women listen to their guts and get tested!!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmama*
> 
> This is a relief to hear! Was it just at night?


yes


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been reading up on this too (see my thread below). Itchy feet alone (especially at night) can be a sign of ICP. Definitely get a blood test ASAP to be on the safe side!

Try not to worry too much yet. It could easily be nothing.


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

This is what I'm afraid of. Let's say worse case scenario it is that - what will happen with 4 weeks to go? I wanted to do this drug-free and now I'm afraid that I will either be put on meds or be induced. I'm not trying to put the cart in front of the hoarse but I just want to be prepared. At the same time however, I just need to relax and just wait it out until I get a phone call.

I called the podiatrist as I never had athletes foot before either - I was assured since it's mostly at night and not scaling or peeling, it's not that. She thought it could be RLS just in pregnancy but then again, it's mostly at night. I think I feel a little tingle here and there on my feet during the day but I feel it a lot more when I'm resting at night right before I fall asleep.

I keep telling myself that I'm getting all worked up over nothing - in the event the test comes back negative. Thats quite typical of me - especially pregnant.

On a positive note - this will go away after I deliver regardless if I have ICP or not, right???


----------



## ~~Sarah~~ (Nov 3, 2010)

Is there a chance that it has something to do with your shower? Too hot? Too drying? Have you tried postponing your shower until the morning to see if anything changes?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmama*
> 
> [...] it only lasts a short period - maybe an hour or two after I shower at night then I just go to sleep and it seems to go away.


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~~Sarah~~*
> 
> Is there a chance that it has something to do with your shower? Too hot? Too drying? Have you tried postponing your shower until the morning to see if anything changes?


I don't think so...I just take a warm one these days since I'm so hot as it is lately. Strangely, last night, it didn't happen and then this morning after I sat down after I've been on my feet cooking breakfast, my feet were itchy but not intense and then it went away. I should find out today or tomorrow about the bile salts blood work. I'm sort of hopeful at this point. I'm starting to think it's hormones! Pregnancy, as beautiful as it is, can be just plain strange!


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmama*
> 
> Strangely, last night, it didn't happen and then this morning after I sat down after I've been on my feet cooking breakfast, my feet were itchy but not intense and then it went away.


Maybe try staying off your feet quite a bit today and see if that helps at all. If it does, then it's probably just a strong reaction to the normal swelling. You could also have your partner give you a foot rub before bed to see if that would help as well, you know, with the swelling that might make your feet itch


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italiamom*
> 
> Maybe try staying off your feet quite a bit today and see if that helps at all. If it does, then it's probably just a strong reaction to the normal swelling. You could also have your partner give you a foot rub before bed to see if that would help as well, you know, with the swelling that might make your feet itch


Thanks! Actually, when I spoke to my podiatrist, she told me no foot rubs as this may trigger labor







...I know it's possible but I would never rely on that method if I wanted to jump start things.

I will try to relax today as much as possible with a 4 year old running circles around me!


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

Update: B/W was all normal! Guess it's hormones...finding it hard to believe Athlete's foot, LOL!


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmama*
> 
> Update: B/W was all normal! Guess it's hormones...finding it hard to believe Athlete's foot, LOL!


Yay, what a relief (well, not from the itching, but you get what I mean)!!


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

By the way, was it me or did you feel the same way on this...I felt they all thought I was a little nuts when I asked about it (not that I care in the least what they think of me). It's not that common of a condition so when the OB came in the room (as sweet as she is) she was kind of making light of me saying my feet are itchy. I said, I know it sounds silly but there is a condition to look out for, for this sort of symptom. She must have known what I was talking about since she ordered me the correct blood test and that was her idea. I just still felt like the crazy one in the office that day...OH well!


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmama*
> 
> By the way, was it me or did you feel the same way on this...I felt they all thought I was a little nuts when I asked about it (not that I care in the least what they think of me). It's not that common of a condition so when the OB came in the room (as sweet as she is) she was kind of making light of me saying my feet are itchy. I said, I know it sounds silly but there is a condition to look out for, for this sort of symptom. She must have known what I was talking about since she ordered me the correct blood test and that was her idea. I just still felt like the crazy one in the office that day...OH well!


After reading about other peoples' experiences online, I was expecting my midwife to think I was paranoid, but I was pleasantly surprised that she took me seriously. I think your experience is a common one, unfortunately. I hate that attitude amongst medical professionals. It's not stupid to want to err on the side of caution when your baby's life is involved. Of course people should get things checked out when there's cause for concern!

What freaks me out a little bit is that I had never heard of it and wouldn't have known about it if I hadn't googled "itching during pregnancy" on a whim. Luckily, there turned to be nothing wrong, but if there had been a problem then there's every chance I would have just kept dismissing it as a normal pregnancy thing.


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowflake777*
> 
> After reading about other peoples' experiences online, I was expecting my midwife to think I was paranoid, but I was pleasantly surprised that she took me seriously. I think your experience is a common one, unfortunately. I hate that attitude amongst medical professionals. It's not stupid to want to err on the side of caution when your baby's life is involved. Of course people should get things checked out when there's cause for concern!
> 
> What freaks me out a little bit is that I had never heard of it and wouldn't have known about it if I hadn't googled "itching during pregnancy" on a whim. Luckily, there turned to be nothing wrong, but if there had been a problem then there's every chance I would have just kept dismissing it as a normal pregnancy thing.


That is exactly what I said to my OB. I told her I have a love/hate relationship with google. Yes, it's too much information out there but sometimes it can be a good thing too. I remember googling it and the first thing I read about 2 weeks ago was a rise in estrogen and it's normal. Then, I did more googling and came on here and found the itchy moms website. I had no idea! Pregnancy is weird! Beautiful but weird! My podiatrist thought it could be RLS (restless leg) but I'm highly doubting that. She suggested Bio Freeze Spray on my feet or Vicks Rub or just ice. I'm not into those ideas (maybe ice) but she thinks it would help.


----------

